# What to sell so I can get my gun??



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

What should I sell so that I can get my GF off of my back about spending spending spending haha.

I have a Roll n Lock for my Ranger and I also have a Cap. If the cap was lock-able I wouldve never bought the roll n lock in the first place. I can probably sell the cap for 200 on clist and the Roll n lock costs 1200 new so I would try to sell it for 500 on clist (budget for gun is 500)

What would you keep? I like the roll n lock because it locks the tailgate and keeps people out of the bed of my truck. The cap gives me more storage space, which I like, but it doesnt lock.

P.S. the gf likes the cap better because I use it to help her move in and move back from school.

Sorry getting rid of the GF isnt an option either lol


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

It has been my experience that getting rid of the GF is going to be the cheapest route however you ruled that option out so I would say the R&L would be the next choice, you can always rig some kind of lock on the cap and it gives more weather protected room...


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

As a woman, I say just spend more money on her. Buy her something sparkly for Valentine's Day :smt049... Then you can keep your crap!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I voted the cap... because I think they're ugly. :smt102


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks are part of it too... and if I bought her something sparkly shed just be like "good now you cant buy your gun"... shes smart like that. She also wants me to sell my fish tanks... but I think we all know that isnt going to happen.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

You can't pet a fish, Silly...


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually I'm training my Puffer fish to take food from my hand and let me pet him :mrgreen: Once hes full grown he'll be about 1.5 feet


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

from my vast experience in this matter i can state beyond a doubt that it IS easier to find a new girlfriend than to start making all these changes.... find a girl who likes you, your fish and your guns.... that way you get to keep everything..... and you cant do that now.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Who






PETS






a fish???!






:smt104


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

A new girl friend is ALWAYS an option. 

+1 to what TedDeBearFrmHell said.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ummm.... arent puffer fish the ones with poisonous spines?


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Poisonous spines?? Sounds like my old lady! My way around buying the toys I want is letting HER buy the toys SHE wants. She doesn't even dare try and complain to me knowing full well I know about the latest expensive purse or whatever. 

Before we came to this mutually satisfying agreement, I used to tell her, "well, it's cheaper than cocaine and hookers!" (relax, it's a joke, I've never tried either)

And finally, the answer to being snapped at that "you need to take me to dinner" was met with "we're talking McDonalds, and YOU MIGHT NOT GET FRIES!"

She ain't no lady, she's my wife! And that, my son, is domestic relations 101!


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Ya, I vote ditch the girlfriend. But most guys do ANYTHING except gettting rid of the girl.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Either get rid of the GF or realize that if YOU want something you have to get HER something too. So economically, it cheaper to just get a new girlfriend.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah puffers have poisonous spines but they only prick you if theyre puffed up. And my little guy has been out of the wild so long that his poison is really dissipated (the mollusks that they eat contain the poison so when they dont get their natural food they lose it).

I need to get rid of one thing from the truck either way cause when I'm using one the other is just sitting in the garage being useless.

@reddog... wouldnt that be the case with any GF? just sayin... plus I got her something nice for valentines day. Not $500 nice but still pretty nice haha. Hopefully I'll get the Police Service Aid job I'm applying for, then the GF/Family cant always nag me about how broke I am bc I spent all my money on fish, guns, etc.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

matt_the_millerman said:


> Ya, I vote ditch the girlfriend. But most guys do ANYTHING except gettting rid of the girl.


Whoa you scared me... not because of the comment but the name... A little to close to home for us Lions fans (Miller is dangerously close to Millen).

@crescentstar thanks for the input... Ill have to use that McDonalds one sometime :anim_lol:


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

LionsFan423 said:


> Whoa you scared me... not because of the comment but the name... A little to close to home for us Lions fans (Miller is dangerously close to Millen).
> 
> Ha ha, no doubt. Falcons fan but boy I was pulling for you guys in the playoff game vs N.O. The officiating was CRAP! Plus I'm a huge UGA fan so I'll always pull for Stafford. OK could go on forever about football.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

I could go on forever about football too... but remember... were on a Handgun Forum.

So Draft Predictions? :smt082


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Cant say wat to do till we see wat the gf looks like.
hg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> Cant say wat to do till we see wat the gf looks like.
> hg


doesnt matter how hot a woman is, somewhere there is a man who is sick of her crap


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

hemmigremmie said:


> Cant say wat to do till we see wat the gf looks like.
> hg


He does have a point here I guess................:smt104


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

btw shes got a rich dad... but thats not why Im with her... We may not be the perfect couple but I think of all of our differences as learning experiences and Im opening her up to new things.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

unless the dad is going give you morning sex, make your breakfast and then turn on the game for you to enjoy while he does your laundry, he is a non factor.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> from my vast experience in this matter i can state beyond a doubt that it IS easier to find a new girlfriend than to start making all these changes.... find a girl who likes you, your fish and your guns.... that way you get to keep everything..... and you cant do that now.


Not necessarily true.If she happens to get into guns and down the road you part company,there will be a fight over guns.GF's can be bad enough,divorce really gets them wound tight.I got lucky,she wanted a few of mine but only got hers.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

rex said:


> Not necessarily true.If she happens to get into guns and down the road you part company,there will be a fight over guns.GF's can be bad enough,divorce really gets them wound tight.I got lucky,she wanted a few of mine but only got hers.


you got to keep yours, so my statement is still true... and i never said anything about marriage so divorce isnt even a topic. i stand by my original statement 100%


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Why would I want morning sex from her dad?


----------

